# uncomfortable sexually (emergency)



## Shakur1 (Jun 8, 2006)

i have a weird problem, im 17 years old and have no trouble talking to girls but have a huge fear of sexual intimacy. ive been able to make out with girls no problem, etc but no girl has ever seen my genitals or me naked. 


im heading to cancun tommarow with some ppl for a grad trip and theres a couple girls i know like me. these girls are more permiscious then any girl ive ever kissed and the odds of having sex or oral sex are high. im worried of the following:

- she'll think my penis is ugly (im uncircumsized)
- i wont be able to get an erection
- she'll think my penis is too small
- premature ejaculation


any advice on how to feel more comfortable with myself sexually would be greatly appreciated. its been more then one time ive wussed out of sexual intimacy because of the above fears and i dont want it to happen this time


----------



## Steven G. (May 18, 2006)

hmm no cule. You might get better help at a sex forum. These are all comon problems for guys.


----------



## Shakur1 (Jun 8, 2006)

^

but its not that i have any of these problems. infact, odds are i dont. its anxiety from the perception i have these problems


----------



## Carbon Breather (Mar 13, 2005)

Are you serious ?! :con 

Well...it sounds more like you have a fear of sexual things than SA to be honest. Like most teenagers...........


----------



## Shakur1 (Jun 8, 2006)

anyone have any advice


----------



## bucknut12 (Apr 18, 2006)

Well....most guys probably have that kind of anxiety, cause i know i do. But you know what....just go for it! Whatever happens happens. If they can't accept anything of you, then they aren't worth anything acting so immature. I hope it works out and you have fun. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## GaryUranga (Apr 22, 2006)

first theyre promiscuous girls, so who cares what they think? go for it and no matter what happens always keep your cool together, someone can walk around naked and if theyre cool while doing that it'll be cool.


----------



## perfect neurotic (Jun 8, 2006)

Just go with the flow. Try to stay in the present moment. Try to not think about the future and all the worriest it may hold for you. More than anything else, bring protection!


----------



## KimberlyK (Nov 11, 2004)

I think you should be more worried about the dangers of casual sex than wether a girl is going to think your penis is to small. Things you do on this trip could have serious repercussions for the rest of your life. Be safe and save yourself for the girl you fall in love with.


----------



## GaryUranga (Apr 22, 2006)

:lol hes a male he wont do that


----------



## gggwww (Jun 9, 2006)

By the way, What's the normal size of a penis?

maybe I have the same problem 

:hide


----------



## GaryUranga (Apr 22, 2006)

its like 3 meters


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

GaryUranga said:


> its like 3 meters


 :haha

Okay now for the question.

1. The fact that you havent had a girl "see your genitals" at 17 isnt really the end of the world, my dear. Hate to sound like an old lady, but COME ON, you are SEVENTEEN.

2. You say the chance of your chance of having oral sex is good so I am REALLY failing to see the problem.

3. Uncircumsized penises are fine.

4. Premature ejaculation happens to guys at times I guess. You will live.

5. I would say the average size is between 6 and 7.

just another two cents from

PENNY


----------



## Urkidding (Oct 12, 2005)

Shakur1 said:


> i
> 
> - she'll think my penis is ugly (im uncircumsized)
> - i wont be able to get an erection
> ...


#1 If it's in the dark, most likely she'll not get a good look at it anyways.

#2 If it's oral, it shouldn't really matter.

#3 Most women don't care. Better than being 3 meters. :b

#4 You'll have had your fun. Maybe she'll have had a little fun, too. Believe it or not, a couple can have fun without orgasm. (I'm likely to get some tomatoes thrown at me for saying that :lol ),

#5 I'd be more concerned about contraceptives, STD's, possible emotional feelings in you and them, respecting your partner whether or not she is promiscuous.


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

GaryUranga said:


> first theyre promiscuous girls, so who cares what they think?


Because of course promiscuous girls are somehow less than.

What?!

:con

I would have thought SA people were less inclined to judge others. I guess not.


----------



## perfect neurotic (Jun 8, 2006)

The average penis is actually 5 1/2". That's not a huge feat to overcome.


----------



## z.e. (Feb 26, 2005)

Advice:

You are too young for this kind of tomfoolery.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

GaryUranga said:


> first theyre promiscuous girls, so who cares what they think? go for it and no matter what happens always keep your cool together, someone can walk around naked and if theyre cool while doing that it'll be cool.


I'm sorry, I think, I could have misread what you meant, about promiscuous girls, not to be confused with high five, and promiscuous men.

To the question...............It will work it's self out, take precaution.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

perfect neurotic said:


> The average penis is actually 5 1/2". That's not a huge feat to overcome.


Well I was going with personal experience  but here is something to back up my 6 to 7 statement.

"Recently (well, in 1988) Paul L. Jamison and Paul H. Gebhard subjected the Kinsey data to an intense statistical analysis, ironing out certain 
anomalies, correcting subject bias and measurement error with various mathematical operations we need not go into here. Their results (shown below) 
were published in the Journal for Sex Research (vol. 24, pp. 177-183)."

The data came out as follows:

Flaccid Penis Length: 3.89 inches 
Erect Penis Length: 6.21 inches


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

yay, I'm actually above-average at something. not by a lot, but I'll take it. :lol


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

Penny68 said:


> perfect neurotic said:
> 
> 
> > The average penis is actually 5 1/2". That's not a huge feat to overcome.
> ...


I dunno, I am skeptical of those numbers. Anyway, average is misleading because it doesn't outright mention the variance that can occur..which is perfectly normal. A penis can be anywhere from 2-9 inches, and probably even more extreme than that. :stu If you're curious about this subject & want to see the incredible variety of penises (penii?  ) that can occur there is a website which contains a wealth of knowledge on this subject as well as many, many pages that contain user-submitted (non-pornographic) erection photos. I'm not going to post a link because i'm not sure if something like that is allowed here. But I suppose you could find it easily enough with google.

Now i'll excuse myself for I feel i've written enough on the subject of penises for today.


----------



## Xalidus (Jun 1, 2006)

Tony Torrance said:


> [quote="z.e.":d32d2]Advice:
> 
> You are too young for this kind of tomfoolery.


No, he's not. Right now is the perfect age for him to do all that. He'd be a fool to wait until he's older.[/quote:d32d2]
If someone's mature enough to seriously raise a child then they're old enough for sex. There's no perfect and absolute form of birth control, so any amount of sex runs some risk of pregnancy (no matter how small the odds may be it's still a possibility). If he can accept that risk then he's old enough.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Xalidus said:


> If someone's mature enough to seriously raise a child then they're old enough for sex.


Then my former sister in law is not old enough for sex. Her maturity level is at about 14. She has 3 kids and one grand kid. Her 3 were raised primarily bay her mother.


----------



## Lifetimer (May 16, 2004)

Penny68 said:


> perfect neurotic said:
> 
> 
> > The average penis is actually 5 1/2". That's not a huge feat to overcome.
> ...


It all comes down to whose study you want to believe.

I have an article from one of those men's health magazines in which it gave a much more recent study than the 1988 study you quoted. The study in the article I read was done in 2001 by the Lifestyles Condom Company. They measured 300 college age men in Cancun during spring break in 2001. This is what their study concluded:

Erect Penis Length: 5.9 inches
Penis Girth: 4.9 inches

There was another study done by a Brazilian urologist (I don't know when it took place) of 150 men that had the average erect penis at 5.7 inches and girth at 4.7 (maybe Brazilians are smaller? :stu )

I never thought the day would come that I would be posting about penises.... (In my best Seinfeld impersonation) "Not that there's anything wrong with that."

Lifetimer


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

As a gay male I have seen them a small as 1.5 inches (He was 23) and as large as 12. I have found that 5-7 is just about right. Theres not much a guy can do with 12 unless he's into farm animals, but that's t 

I hope you're haveing a good time Shakur. I also hope you use protection should the opportunity present itself.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

We can quote any study we want but ultimately its a matter of personal preference. I have to agree with the above, the five to 7 range is about right.


----------



## vincentgallo4president (May 13, 2006)

this thread rules!


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

vincentgallo4president said:


> this thread rules!


:lol
I have nothing useful to add. I'm just amused at how this thread turned into a discussion about penis size :lol


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Xalidus said:


> Tony Torrance said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="z.e.":330a2]Advice:
> ...


If someone's mature enough to seriously raise a child then they're old enough for sex. There's no perfect and absolute form of birth control, so any amount of sex runs some risk of pregnancy (no matter how small the odds may be it's still a possibility). If he can accept that risk then he's old enough.[/quote:330a2]

I'd agree with this except for the fact that there are way too many pathetic parents that exist; at least in CA that is. Most parents don't have enough wisdom to be parents but that hasn't stopped them.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

> - she'll think my penis is ugly (im uncircumsized)
> - i wont be able to get an erection
> - she'll think my penis is too small
> - premature ejaculation


#1 that's what the dark is for more than likely she'll be more comfortable in the dark therefore more enjoyable.

#2 I doubt this I don't care how nervous you are when you start getting close it's out of your minds contorl

#3 Again the dark

#4 This could be a problem if you're too excited. If this happens you could do others things or give it a second shot.

My opinion you're a young guy. If I were you I wait for a meaningful relationship. If you know these girls are wild you're running a risk of catching something.


----------



## peregrine (May 31, 2005)

---


----------



## Urkidding (Oct 12, 2005)

vincentgallo4president said:


> this thread rules!


I'm starting to get embarrassed. :blush


----------

